# Aftermarket Spal fans mounted in front or behind radiator, mk2 vr6. Has it been done?



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

Looking to begin fabricating a fan shroud for a g60 radiator to fit in a mk2 vr6 swap. 

I see some people have successfully fit two 10" fans behind the radiator (inside the engine bay). Having began looking for high output fans and stumbling upon this website I began to wonder.. 

http://www.jaycorptech.com/pc-56-14-spal-11-high-performance-fan.aspx 

My question is, without an a/c condensor is there room to fit two 10" or 11" fans in the front of the radiator (outside the engine bay)


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

I managed to get one of these: http://compare.ebay.com/like/370645236439?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar in front of my rabbit radiator but had to use hood pins cause it blocked the latch. I wanted more clearance for 16V on carbs


----------



## mk3alltheway (Feb 10, 2011)

luckily based off of others experience mounting two 10" spal fans I know there is room for to 11" fans, the ones I'm looking at push out 961 cfm each and they are only $65 a piece so I'm just gonna make a custom shroud. 

Im also tossing around the idea of getting mini puller fans and a 10 or so row external oil cooler. I don't think I've ever seen that..


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

two 7" fans for my intercooler heat exchanger








two 10" fans mounted as pullers, fan shroud is in the works








external oil cooler is mounted behind a grill








had to trim the radiator support a lot, not much of it left anymore.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I mounted 2 10" pullers on my car, with a Schimmel SRI. FYI, I originally tried to fit a 12" on the passenger side, and it would'nt clear.


----------

